# Soque River access



## jneil

Any places on the Soque the great unwashed can fish, has in public access? I checked the web but everywhere listed was a $150+ per day fishing area/guide service.


----------



## boohoo222

this is all i could find
 Four outfits make up the only public access available to the river, but anglers must pay to play. Brigadoon Lodge, Blackhawk on the Soque, Riverside Trophy Angling, and the generous soul of Tony Sutton all offer access for anglers wishing to get their own photographic evidence that indeed, leviathan trout do inhabit the bubbling waters of northern Georgia. Access fees range from $225 to $300 per day per angler; film developing is extra.


----------



## Kdog

Plenty of public access if you look for it.  Check the regs and you shall see.

Kdog


----------



## boohoo222

i stand corrected


----------



## bowbuck

Kdog said:


> Plenty of public access if you look for it.  Check the regs and you shall see.
> 
> Kdog




Not sure what road Kdog is going down but there is just short of a mile of public water on National Forest Service land just below and continuing upstream of the GC Jackson bridge (hwy 197). This land lies between brigadoon lodge water and blackhawk water.  It is no secret and recieves lots of stocked fish and is open year round.  you always have a shot at a larger fish that has moved from one of the above mentioned pieces of water.    Besides that stretch and the very headwaters (read small water not big fish water) that lies on NFS land there is no public access.  I make a living on the river and that is pretty much the bottom of it.   

If you are looking for the most affordable private water look at doing a half day (4 hours) on a piece of water.  You should be able to get some picture fish in that amount of time on a good day.    Unicoi outfitters and River North Flyfishing both offer affordable half days, not sure what the prices are for other places half days.  Good luck fishing.


----------



## jneil

Thanks for the replies. I found the Hwy 197 bridge access, I'll give that a try. I'm not really looking for huge trout, just some good ones for dinner and the Soque is the closest trout stream to my house.


----------



## SouthernAngler

bowbuck said:


> Not sure what road Kdog is going down but there is just short of a mile of public water on National Forest Service land just below and continuing upstream of the GC Jackson bridge (hwy 197). This land lies between brigadoon lodge water and blackhawk water. It is no secret and recieves lots of stocked fish and is open year round. you always have a shot at a larger fish that has moved from one of the above mentioned pieces of water. Besides that stretch and the very headwaters (read small water not big fish water) that lies on NFS land there is no public access. I make a living on the river and that is pretty much the bottom of it.


 
Thats what I was gonna say....good info...you could find some larger trout that have made there was up that way....it's some pretty water


----------



## Pale Blue Dun

jneil said:


> Thanks for the replies. I found the Hwy 197 bridge access, I'll give that a try. I'm not really looking for huge trout, just some good ones for dinner and the Soque is the closest trout stream to my house.



Hey jneil...another bit of advice: If you happen to catch one of those pellet fed hogs that wander to that stretch of public river, take a nice picture them put it back in the water. As tempting as it may be to keep it, they taste like cow manure and are not fit to eat. Besides, they'll be fun for another fella to catch. If you catch a mess of 12-16 inch stockers, a little garlic, salt and pepper is all you need to make a fine dinner.

Dan


----------



## jneil

Yeah, I'm more interested in a 12" eatin' trout than a 28" pellet pig.


----------



## Black Crowes

And all those outfitters can thank you and me for their fish.

IT MAKES MY PIZZ BOIL.   "WE" STOCK THAT RIVER !!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

best chance at a decent fish is at the "cable"..used to hit it 20+ years ago...it's the northern most public water above the bridge. Also fish from the cable down to the really steep bank along the highway..prolly 300+ yds below the cable..some nice deep runs..Years ago I used to fish the Soq. way downstream above and below that elementary school on the river closer to Clarkesville..caught a few hogs there..access probably limited by now..look up Fred Lovell, he owns ALOT of land including plenty of Soq water, maybe you could gain access this way. He had a small office on the main Hwy. where he peddles his land holdings. Years ago Ted Turner showed up at his door and paid him BIG $$$ for some of his prime Soque holdings..he told me Ted would show up for breakfast at his house on the Soque with son in tow frequently..they are fly fishing nuts...


----------



## Black Crowes

westcobbdog said:


> Years ago Ted Turner showed up at his door and paid him BIG $$$ for some of his prime Soque holdings..he told me Ted would show up for breakfast at his house on the Soque with son in tow frequently..they are fly fishing nuts...




That's why WE (as in the state) stock this river.  Plus Ted has plenty of money.  When he bought his land the price went through the roof.  Pricing the common man off the river.


----------



## huntfish

Black Crowes said:


> That's why WE (as in the state) stock this river.  Plus Ted has plenty of money.  When he bought his land the price went through the roof.  Pricing the common man off the river.



sorry to bust your beak, but most landowners also stock fish in the stream and at a larger size than the SNITs that DNR stock.   Also manage and feed the fish.


----------



## huntfish

bowbuck said:


> Not sure what road Kdog is going down but there is just short of a mile of public water on National Forest Service land just below and continuing upstream of the GC Jackson bridge (hwy 197). This land lies between brigadoon lodge water and blackhawk water.  It is no secret and recieves lots of stocked fish and is open year round.  you always have a shot at a larger fish that has moved from one of the above mentioned pieces of water.    Besides that stretch and the very headwaters (read small water not big fish water) that lies on NFS land there is no public access.  I make a living on the river and that is pretty much the bottom of it.
> 
> If you are looking for the most affordable private water look at doing a half day (4 hours) on a piece of water.  You should be able to get some picture fish in that amount of time on a good day.    Unicoi outfitters and River North Flyfishing both offer affordable half days, not sure what the prices are for other places half days.  Good luck fishing.



Jneil,
Contact Bowbuck if you want some picture fish.   He has personally held what would have been the #1 Rainbow in the state.   However, that fish is still swimming.     Also big browns about.


----------



## Black Crowes

huntfish said:


> sorry to bust your beak, but most landowners also stock fish in the stream and at a larger size than the SNITs that DNR stock.   Also manage and feed the fish.



You're not busting my bubble.  I NEVER said they don't put fish in.  I am saying it's horse crap that they stock it with VERY LITTLE public access.  And the DNR does put large fish in there also.  I have seen this with my own eyes.  

For the outrageous prices those folks charge they should feed them.   They should be what is the equivalent of fish filet mignon


----------



## stev

jneil said:


> Yeah, I'm more interested in a 12" eatin' trout than a 28" pellet pig.


I can take yu to get some trout for eatin if you want.You will get your limit too.pm me if you want to go.I can go anytime.Waders are necessary where i go.


----------



## huntfish

Black Crowes said:


> You're not busting my bubble.  I NEVER said they don't put fish in.  I am saying it's horse crap that they stock it with VERY LITTLE public access.  And the DNR does put large fish in there also.  I have seen this with my own eyes.
> 
> For the outrageous prices those folks charge they should feed them.   They should be what is the equivalent of fish filet mignon



Sorta like looking at that 3,000 acre farm with all those big deer that you can't get access too.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck

stev said:


> I can take yu to get some trout for eatin if you want.You will get your limit too.pm me if you want to go.I can go anytime.Waders are necessary where i go.



Shoot Stev..
I got waders


----------



## stev

EnglishRedNeck said:


> Shoot Stev..
> I got waders


Bring it on ill take you too.You will get your limit no problem.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck

Where I got to be and when Buddy. We could just go up by the dam with all the hombres


----------



## stev

EnglishRedNeck said:


> Where I got to be and when Buddy. We could just go up by the dam with all the hombres


pm sent no dam for me.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck

I'll call you this evening. Thanks, Stev.
I was kidding about the Dam!!


----------



## jneil

I have another question; what happens if I show up with something other than a flyrod?


----------



## huntfish

On the public section, you can fish anyway you want to and can use bait.   I don't know any private waters that allow anything besides fly fishing.


----------



## Branchminnow

Pale Blue Dun said:


> Hey jneil...another bit of advice: If you happen to catch one of those pellet fed hogs that wander to that stretch of public river, take a nice picture them put it back in the water. As tempting as it may be to keep it, they taste like cow manure and are not fit to eat. Besides, they'll be fun for another fella to catch. If you catch a mess of 12-16 inch stockers, a little garlic, salt and pepper is all you need to make a fine dinner.
> 
> Dan



yeah but them pigs look good on the wall...........


----------



## jneil

Branchminnow said:


> yeah but them pigs look good on the wall...........



Back in the day I liked catching the big ones, now dinner sized ones are all I need.


----------

